# NFS locking to Ubuntu server



## joeyea323 (Apr 14, 2012)

I've been trying to get NFSv4 and NFSv3 locking to work and have been unsuccessful.  I'm trying to mount NFS from an Ubuntu 11.10 amd64 server to a FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE client.  The mount works correctly using both versions 3 and 4 and I've worked on resolving the "quirks" for each version as outlined below:
   Version 3:
       - lockd and statd are running on both server and client (used *rpcinfo -p* and verified nlockmgr and status where there)

   Version 4:
      - /etc/passwd and /etc/group on the server machine contains all entries that are present on FreeBSD, but not on Ubuntu
      - nfsuserd is running on the client side and viewing/changing permissions for the FreeBSD specific users and groups (wheel is a good example) works with no issues.

I still haven't been able to get locking to work unless I force local locking with the nolockd option.  I've tried manually running lockf and starting up a jail on shared storage and doing an operation that users flock like *passwd* and *adduser*.

In case in makes a difference, the server is also running GlusterFS as the storage for this shared filesystem.  The backend filesystem was originally ZFS, but I changed it to EXT4 to solve xattr problems I was seeing.  There's nothing in the gluster logs that would indicate it to be a gluster problem (contrary to when ZFS was used as the filesystem).  I would prefer to run NFSv4 along with CTDB in the end, but have been going between straight 3 and 4 to see if I can get either to work.

Any help is appreciated.


----------

